# Turnigy 4.0 Lipo



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought 2 Turnigy hard case roar 4.0 Lipo's from Hobby King. One has a loose connection inside after only a few runs and the other had some kind of crazy problem, no longer works and may have fried my Castle Sidewinder last night. Neither one burnt up or swelled or even got hot at all. 

Has anyone else had a problem like this?

If it is a bad connection inside do you think I can re-solder it without burning my face off!

Also looking for opinions on less expensive batteries. I don't have a huge budget with myself and my three kids all into the sport!


----------



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong? Hobby King was no help.








*
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/fstbuik454/Turnigy Batteries/102_0075.jpg
*
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/fstbuik454/Turnigy Batteries/102_0071.jpg


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

*GensAce*

Throw all those turnigy batterys in a bucket of salt water. (discharges) look up hobbypartz, they have GensAce batterys. good price, free shipping(they are in united states. most of the racers at my track run them, watch the vidio on site and you will be to. i have seen more people complain about poor soldering on turnigy, than i had heard good about them.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got 4 turnigy batteries and have had no problem with the internal joints but have switched to Gens Ace. On the Gens Ace batteries the wire size is more appropriate for RC Car use (no 8 guage wire) and the wires come out of the case in a better position to fit my cars. Plus, the hard cases just look and feel nicer.


----------



## rezalb8891 (Nov 8, 2005)

The cheaper batteries are not always the best choice. The way the higher quality batteries last will out last the cost difference. I run Venom batteries as much as possible and I abuse my batteries without as much as a swelling problem. But I have heard alot of good stuff about Gens Ace packs as well.


----------



## fstbuik454 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a Gens Ace battery from Hobbypartz as part of a black friday sale, haven't tried it yet. The Turnigy batteries slid back and forth inside the hard case because the backing of the double sided tape was never pealed off. I assume that is what killed them. Oh well lesson learned. 

ta man, at the challenge this year you were selling some Lipo's, do you still have them? 

How do you get rid of a Lipo? I don't want to just throw it in the trash!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

fstbuik454 said:


> ta man, at the challenge this year you were selling some Lipo's, do you still have them?
> 
> How do you get rid of a Lipo? I don't want to just throw it in the trash!


Yes, I still have them.

To dispose of a LiPo, you discharge it very slowly (30 ohm resistor - I can give you a couple), soak it in salt water for a while, then throw it in the trash. That may be a porblem if your pack is still charged but the contacts aren't working to be able to discharge it. I would suggest taking it somewhere that recycles RC batteris like Tech Toys or Crispy Critters hobby shop. Tell them about the issue with the battery when you drop it off so they know how to handle it.


----------

